# 2006 entertainment book - orlando free



## chicklet (Sep 6, 2006)

I purchased the 2006 Orlando entertainment book recently and have found out that most coupons expired Nov. 1, 2006 (i had asked about this but was told there was some pizza hut coupons, etc.)  We are going down at Christmas so basically this book is useless to me.  Does anybody want it?  I live in the Barrie, Ontario area.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 6, 2006)

there is a coupon for Universal Studios, and one for a free dinner and a movie there, that is good until Dec. 31, so you should tear it out.  I won't be going til spring, but if no one takes it, I could use the punch card.


----------

